# $200 Ruger 10/22 @ Field & Stream store



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

On sale right now. Great deal for a proven small game rifle. 

Just got one and 1400 round bucket of ammo for less than $300. 

Going to put my old redfield riflescope from my slug gun on it and upgrade to nicer scope for my deer gun.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Great guns been thinking about buying one myself....even if I don't need it lol


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Great guns! Might need to pick one up. I need to build a new squirrel sniper


----------

